# What do you think...



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I came upon an ad on craigslist this past week for a 15 month old female golden for adoption. She is owned by a breeder in Michigan about 80 + miles from me. She is selling the dog because she was not passed on her hip clearence and cannot be bred. Although, she has no signs of hip displasia now. She wants $700 for her won't budge on it. She is not spayed, but has vet records available and is current on shots. She will only sell the dog unspayed, won't pay the bill. Also, she won't meet half way if I do decide to take her because she will have two litters of pups this week. I live in Indiana and have never seen a golden pup ad for more then $600. She says she is excellent pedigree but yet she IS only pet quality. Does anyone out there think she will ever get this kind of money for a dog with possible hip problems that is 15 months old and STILL needs altered? I'm having the hardest time finding and adult golden that needs a good home. Also, the pic on craigslist shows her in an outside kennel with dog house so my gut tells me she is not trained well. I may want this dog but, I feel she is asking waaaay too much. ANY thoughts would be appreciated or if anyone knows of a golden male or female old or young that needs a good home in Indiana please let me know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know some puppies on this forum in Indiana....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that sounds like a bad situation. if she didn't pass her hip prelims. i would think any responsible breeder would have her spayed asap. have you tried www.grrand.org ?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm seriously considering another pup. I really wanted to do a good thing and adopt a rescue but I can't find a golden anywhere. Scout needs a friend! She is the sweetest, laziest, shyest, most layed back pupper I've ever seen! Her vet says she's perfectly healthy and she just needs a friend! I really wish I would have got two pups at once though, now I have to train all over again! :doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

At 15 months the hips can only be prelimmed OFA but can be PennHip for final rating. However if this dog's hips are not clear, she will not spay, she wants $700 and she won't budge my poinion she is just looking for someone to take a gamble on her dog. It is not the ideal situation and please remember the initial cash outlay for a pup is always only a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of raising it. It is not really the $700 dollars as it is her unwillingness to work with you. If it was I, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> that sounds like a bad situation. if she didn't pass her hip prelims. i would think any responsible breeder would have her spayed asap. have you tried www.grrand.org ?


Yes, I filled out an adoption form. I have not heard back after three weeks. I have a cat so maybe that's why?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well the puppies I speak of are rescues


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well the puppies I speak of are rescues


Are you serious? Golden puppy rescues? Where?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well the puppies I speak of are rescues


If you mean Peaches pups they are all spoken for.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I thought there were two boys left, maybe not


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Heartofgold...how do you know they are spoken for?


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yeah I thought there were two boys left, maybe not


I know, I should have got one! As of yesterday they are all spoken for. I'm still glad they all found homes so soon though.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wouldn;t touch that breeder or her dog with a ten foot pole.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been thinking about it for the last few weeks! LOL!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I also would not touch that breeder or her dog.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I wouldn;t touch that breeder or her dog with a ten foot pole.


DH's immediate thought was that she was just looking for another breeder to buy her knowing that she is "ready". Not giving a ___ about clearences.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When we gave Tucker a home he was a year old and in good health. His dad took BIB at Westminster in 2004 and his Mom has a great pedigree, too. He was returned to the breeder because he was a bit unruly. The breeder only charged us 500.00 and his parents nor he has HD...

I'm wondering the name of this breeder, but don't post it. It could cause issues.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

heartofgold said:


> DH's immediate thought was that she was just looking for another breeder to buy her knowing that she is "ready". Not giving a ___ about clearences.


I know of a breeder in Michigan who don't care about clearances....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are taken in 5... 11 week olds tomorrow.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're looking to adopt an adult dog, there is a thread you might want to check out about a dog posted on craigslist in Indiana (of course, I have no idea of the health background on this dog). I just thought of your post when I saw this one:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28050
Good luck in your search, wherever it leads you.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Great JM, I was going to post that. 

I don't see what a rescue would reject you for having a cat. There is a dog out there for you, trust me  It will find you.

But $700 for a dog with bad hips? I don't think so. She will very likely sell it to a BYB that doesn't care two hoots about the hips and won't sell with a guarantee or contract.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> If you're looking to adopt an adult dog, there is a thread you might want to check out about a dog posted on craigslist in Indiana (of course, I have no idea of the health background on this dog). I just thought of your post when I saw this one:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28050
> Good luck in your search, wherever it leads you.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I called on this boy and he is still available! The lady said this is the second golden they have rescued and found a new home for. They got him free from a single man who is a cop and works too much to give him enough attention. She said he is VERY playful and sweet, not agressive at all though. The only problem is the fact that he is so playful I don't know if he will get along with our cat? She has only had him three weeks. My only concern is that she told me that IS his crate in the picture but he is rarely in it, hope that's true. I guess I'm just not sure why she took him from this man if she doesn't want him and why she is charging $150 if she got him for free? I asked and she said she has not taken him to the vet nor is he on heartworm preventative. I know there is always more to the story, but I want him! He is soooo handsome! I hope I can convince my husband who wants another puppy! :crossfing


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Great JM, I was going to post that.
> 
> I don't see what a rescue would reject you for having a cat. There is a dog out there for you, trust me  It will find you.
> 
> But $700 for a dog with bad hips? I don't think so. She will very likely sell it to a BYB that doesn't care two hoots about the hips and won't sell with a guarantee or contract.


I know they won't reject me for having a cat but alot of rescues profiles say either they won't do well with cats or small children. There is a golden that was taken in at the local rescue like that that I just went to look at. It's sad though that some of these dogs actually would do well with cats or children if they were given the proper training before they were turned over. If the original owner says I'm turning this dog in because it jumps on or mouths my three year old then that ruins it for anyone taking the dog who has children. But I understand why they have to do this.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

She may be doing private rescue, sort of like what Jenna (ACC) does. And the cost could be that she is trying to recoup some of what she has paid for a food/care for the dog... but those are just guesses. If they're offering the crate with the dog, I would probably not accept if I were you and get yourself one that will be more suitable for him. Chances are it's just an old one that they had laying around that worked "well enough" while they fostered. I would ask if they have any vet records from the previous owner, and perhaps suggest that you all take him to the vet for a check together (maybe split the cost?) to make sure you are aware of any issues prior to bringing him home. Just a suggestion though... I hope this works out for you!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I am from the Terre Haute area, where are you? I can help you find one, if you would like? 
PM me


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I just called again to ask her if we could give this a try and if it doesn't work out with the cat or the kids then she will take him back (minus his adoption fee) which all works with me. She is convinced that my kids are old enough and he will eventually get along with the cat. She said to please give him enough time though to settle. We agreed on 2-3 weeks. Now I just have to convince hubby to go meet him! :crossfing


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

By 2 to 3 weeks, things may not be perfect with the cat, but I would think you would be able to get an idea whether things are headed in the right direction by then. I bet there's some members here who could give you great advice about the best way to introduce them and get them to at least tolerate one another. Good luck with the hubby!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

GREAT
Just for your info ... I got my Diesel for I think $350.00 a year ago at 10 weeks or so ... I dont think its a good deal, as Diesel has a great background and is wonderful... look around! Thank you for looking to adopt! God Bless You! ( I got one of Shellys pups  )


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's an article that gives a somewhat step-by-step approach to introducing them... thought it might be of interest to you.

http://www.petco.com/Content/Articl...D=2562&TopicID=32&PetTypeID=1&fromnewpet=true

Hope that's helpful 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HearofGold---did you see Maggies mom's post???


----------

